# Trap master CCTV guide



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

The TrapMaster Roller Skid Camera Guide has been developed to negotiate traps and bends in 4-6” pipelines.
The TrapMaster will work through the trap or bend and keep the camera centred and protect it from wear and tear.
The TrapMaster has eight wheels mounted on the skid which allows the camera to roll easily in 4-6” pipelines.
The TrapMaster will easily negotiate 90 degree bends.
The TrapMaster is constructed of the same lightweight, durable corrosion resistant composite nylon as the Universal Roller Skid Guide. It provides a protective housing that increases camera life.
Features
Accepts most standard push inspection cameras up to 38mm diameter
Can easily negotiate 4-6” diameter pipes and drains
Can easily negotiate 90 degree bend


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

do they have something like that for a jetter hose ?


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I use these for my 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2" hose.

I get them made to my spec, i.e one forward hole and either 3 or 4 rear.
My machine runs [email protected]



HOMER said:


> do they have something like that for a jetter hose ?


----------

